# Road "hunters"



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have hundreds of acres of awesome habitat. I preserve this habitat for the game and wildlife. And yet idiots every year, enter my land which is posted NO HUNTING, and chase, harass, and kill wildlife. 

Yesterday, I chased out some idiots who were chasing while on a utv, a large bull moose. If only there was some snow, I could have tracked them better. Drove right past the No hunting sign at the entrance of the land. I have put signs on steel posts, and they drive over them.

Sick of preserving habitat, only to have idiots take advantage of it. We need a hunting on foot only law.

Sick and tired... Any suggestions? Legal ones preferably.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure about where you live but , you could stop off at a local auction , hand tools go cheap at least here , pick up every metal rake you can then accidentally leave them laying tines up where they are likely to get run over by tress passers , they make a mess out of tires but are not , intentional since it was an accident that it got left out , don't you hate it you set your rake down for a minute and you can't find it again so you get another one from the truck just to loose it next time you get a cell phone call.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Nothing worse then hunters in the rut.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

When you actually see them, can you take pics and go to the police for trespassing? 

You could also drop a few small trees over the paths they want to use. Since they aren't supposed to be there, they can't exactly complain about downed trees.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Right after dad died we had a neighbor across the creek that allowed his guests to ride atv on our place. After talking to him about it 3-4 times it was time for action. Wouldn't you know that a bunch of beer bottles came down the creek and happened to break right there at the two places they crossed the creek! Oh well,things happen!Try pushing an atv 3/4 mile up hill with flat tires! Problem solved!


Wade-


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been told that ATV tires pick up loose wire laying on the ground. Then they stop turning.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Many ways to skin a cat.....


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Worst thing is, I have a great relationship with our game wardens, and they patrol the area a fair enough amount. I would hate to stab their tires. I think I will simply patrol now and then and scare folks away. I dunno.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Get some well hidden game cameras up, accumulate evidence, and then sock it to them. Best to allow law enforcement take care of these guys, and getting evidence will allow that process to work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Farmer dale The right and legal way you have started with signage with no trespassing and no hunting. That's the easy part. Next you need to see them and get the LEO's to do the actual catching. Of course you can have pictures to show proof and help the LEO's to id them. 

I no longer give a warning to those who trespass on my place. Usually just get veiled threats in return for my trouble. A friend was having trouble so he parked his big chisel plow in the drive way of the field so they couldn't leave, They were cops.

Here in Michigan you can not hunt from a motorized any thing unless you have a handicap permit.


 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What happened to the trespassing cops?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I've been told that ATV tires pick up loose wire laying on the ground. Then they stop turning.


Snowmobiles too!


----------



## Living Skies (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish I had your hundreds of acres but even on my small little 15 acres I know how you feel. I've come home to fresh tracks through snow and/or mud right through my yard, across my pasture. I've caught people well after legal light tearing through neighbors fields right behind my house. Myself and my dogs have almost been hit on a couple of occasions as the access to these fields runs right along one side of my property and they come up over the hill going way too fast. 

We have a good population of Moose and deer, I'm all for hunting, it's how I grew up and would never want to take away anyones right to do so however...I believe in following the law and giving fair chase. Chasing Moose in pitch black less than 100 yards from my house and on marked "no hunting" land is not fair chase. For me I now have game cams set up in spots where I can catch vehicles coming and going, I've shown these to my neighbor who is not pleased to say the least. He lives close by but well out of sight and didn't know just how bad it was.

I highly recommend game cams, in small communities it isn't hard to recognize vehicles and faces and when word gets around of certain individuals breaking the law it's very hard for them to hide.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I live in south central Sask. We are lucky to have the abundance of wildlife we have here and I hate people who abuse it.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I live here in Kansas and when the river is low people think they can cross and hunt on our property. We have caught them and told them there is No Hunting here! Theey will stand and argue with you saying they have permission. I have been told by the Game warden to do what I need to do till he gets there. Sheriff said the same thing as it takes at least 30 to 45 minutes to get here. they cross fences and we have our trees painted purple that says means No hunting but people just don't care! We also have what we call Trophy Hunters here also that will drive the backroads and shoot a deer just for the head and leave the rest. I hate those people as it really screws up things for people that hunt legally.
I have caught poacher on my property and even told them I can confiscate their property for hunting here illegally. I have gotten a few nice hunting blinds that way and left a note saying if you want it back come to the house. No one has come to get their stuff. I do check the property a lot but sometimes you just cant catch all of them
Some people just don't care!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Worst thing is, I have a great relationship with our game wardens, and they patrol the area a fair enough amount. I would hate to stab their tires. I think I will simply patrol now and then and scare folks away. I dunno.



See that's why i said not sure how it is where your at , cause here a warden on private property without probable cause or permission is still trespassing.

I have never seen a warden in the woods , I have had my license checked a few times when we were on the road , or in the front yard but never in the woods 


I was talking with our warden back in august , the futility of his job is interesting as it pertains to trespassing , he can not write a ticket or make an arrest for trespassing , that is the jurisdiction of the sheriff 

even the sheriff needs probably cause to do anything much more than come to your door , they can't even bring the K-9 to the door any more to get a sniff of whatever the occupant of the house might be smoking that is illegal . Anonymous tips can them probable cause in some cases.

like others have said the Game cams give evidence that we just couldn't get easily in the past so most of the time the only option left was
chain or cable with something that can be seen on it like reflective tape or those little reflectors that you mark a driveway with to keep them from driving in , and give the warden a combination to get in if you want him patrolling your land.

a friend of mine used to have problems with people coming on his land fairly often he had it well marked and let plenty of us hunt it , actually he was a licensed game farm and had a group of guys out of Illinois come up every Sunday and release pheasant then go out and try and get them , we could go out after they had all left and try and get what they had left. any way he would go out and talk with people trespassing explain this was a game farm and that the state land ended over there at the posts marked with the game farm and no trespassing signs, they would give him all sorts of no this is states land you can't tell us to leave , he would argue with them a bit then go back and pull out his AK47 and a few magazines and hop on the 3 wheeler and ride around them firing shots in the air till they were high tailing it out of there. well at least till we found where we think one of those bullets came down in his roof it went thru the shingle and the plywood but never came thru the insulation and drywall.

another time he woke to a guy 4x4ing it thru his lawn , now he is a half mile down a driveway with a locked gate out by the road but if you drive thru the ditch then thru 80 acre of hay you could get back to his yard, well he grabed his shot gun and jumped in his truck , and after chasing them down the road a ways unable to get close enough to see a plate that was covered in mud he realized he was the nut driving 80mph in his underwear with a shotgun , and turned around and headed home before he had to try and explain that to a deputy.

he built a fence with 4 strands of barb wire around the entire place with no trespassing signs about every 10 post and at every corner , and had much fewer problems after that


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

This has become an interesting thread, thanks for all the input. I should mention, I have a game camera, but it is strategically placed mainly for my own hunting usage. If I were to cover the trails and access points to my land, I would need 25 or so is the main issue... There are just to many sneaky spots to enter my land.

The seclusion of our land, the terrain, the woods, and the number of access points is a big issue...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've had problems with slobs, not hunters. But there are slobs in every crowd, eh?

A hunter has taken the time to know the differance between public ground and private. If they don't, they ask. I've never turned away goat(antelope) or bird hunters that ask, unless I figure there are enough already. DOW is not welcome to be here anytime unless invited to be here!!! I think they're govt run amock! Bioligists will say one thing, DOW goes in a different direction. politics!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Several years ago I got a great laugh at a tale a friend told me. He lives on 40 acres divided by a road near Rapid River in Michigan's UPPER. He is retired so walks daily for his health and in the winter he and his wife cross country ski.
A Friday they had a late snow storm and got about 30 inches of snow. Saturday he cleaned his drive way and then he and his wife went out on their skis to open up some of their trails again. Some people from down state seen the ski trails on Sunday and parked in his driveway (House is 438 feet off the road.) and took off on their skis on their trails. He and his wife wanted to go out Sunday there was a van blocking the drive. My friend decided to fit their wagon so fired up his 7000 Ford with the 7 foot George White snow blower and cut a new path around that van totally covering it in about 3 feet of snow. When the couple came to his door and asked about help getting their van out my friend said as far as he was considered it was there till spring. Told them they sure would not block any one else's driveway that way. They walked down the road 2 miles to the village and called a tow truck. He loaned them a shovel to dig it out enough to hook to it and tow it out. The sheriff deputy arrived while they were digging and gave them a ticket for trespassing.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

farmerDale, thanks for providing habitat and being a caretaker of our wildlife. The people on your property are not hunters. They are criminals. You cannot, unfortunately, legislate common sense and courtesy. That is something learned by example. Good luck.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................What happens IF you shoot their tires out as long as they are trespassing on your land ? , fordy


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

IF you shoot in the direction of someone or at their vehicle, prepare to go to jail. The only reason to shoot at someone or vehicle is that you feel as your life is in danger and you would need to prove why you felt that way.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Times sure have changed in my lifetime. Hunters and their vehicles do get shot or shot at. Ten times as many hunters but only hear of the few bad ones. In my younger days, there were no such things as No Hunting signs in my part of the world. Farmers were too busy farming to worry about the neighbor kid plinking squirrels with a J.C.Penny .22. They didn't care if a dozen deer hunters made a drive which went through their farm. Deer was just one more thing to compete with their animals. As long as gates were closed and fences left intact, no problem.

My family was involved in **** hunting for 3 generations spanning at least 70 years. Many farmers went to sleep at night smiling and listening to some **** hound baying. When I took it up in 1963 with my own dog, I could hunt a valley which was probably 10 miles long and involved 15-20 active farms. One hunting family had certain rights originally and there would be hunters on the ground and someone following on the road to pick up the kills. Now I would be welcome on maybe 2 of those properties. 

There was only one time back then when there was a bit of concern. Dog treed in a tall elm right beside a farmer's lawn. Wind blowing like crazy and **** at the very top and swaying back and forth like a shooting gallery target. After emptying the 6-shot clip and still no **** on the ground and dog still barking at 3AM, lights came on in the house. "Who in hell is out there?" Replied with my name and his response was to hit that ----ed thing! Next shot did and I was out of there. 

Point is that times have very much changed and not for the better. Used to be that the game was for everyone and many farmers and their sons took their share and shared the rest. The land and everything growing on it came with the deed but the animals did not. They didn't belong to anyone any more than the people who walked on it. A deer jumping over a fence was not transferring its ownership from one property owner to the other. It had no master and the farmers knew that. Now the bulk of that land is owned by non-farmers who think that they are lord and master over every creature which lives on, passes through, or flies over their property. The fallacy of that is that they also recognize the state game laws which are contrary to such thinking. Said animals are either the landowner's to do as he wishes or subject to public ownership. Too many want to have it both ways and that's why the percentage of Americans who hunt is getting smaller each year. Used to be a right and now it's for the privileged few who can pay for it in leases. Somehow that doesn't seem right. 

Martin


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Martin, the other thing that has changed is the amount of poaching. The other thing that has changed is the number of unethical yo-yos out there, chasing wildlife with vehicles. The other thing that has changed is the lower amounts of good habitat. Neighboring farms push every tree, drain every slough, and then think it is their right to enter my land with no permission, because they have no wildlife on their own land.

Trust me, there is a strong reason why farmers post their land. For legal reasons, at least when land is posted, you can track these idiots down and prosecute them. If it were not posted, I can only imagine how much game would be massacred on my land. It is already bad enough. Why should farmers who maintain habitat, not have a right to hunt there themselves, controlling who enters their land? Why should outsiders have as much right to the wildlife, which because of the farmer, has been given a home in the first place? Sure it is everyone's wildlife, but most are not giving the animals a place to live any more.

Fewer still obey the game laws, and fewer still seem to believe in fair chase. Those things have also changed, and not for the better.

As a guy who tries to protect my land and my young family from idiots (who shoot holes in my barn wall, drive over my signs, drive through my standing crops), who call themselves hunters, maintains hundreds of acres of prime, and I mean PRIME habitat for wildlife, I do my share to share my land. If people respect my actions enough to ASK PERMISSION, so that I may know what is going on on MY OWN LAND, I often say yes. But these fools have to be weeded out somehow, and posting is the only way.

Wildlife is precious. But wildlife needs a place to live. As a farmer, I do not feel it is everyone elses right to traipse all over my well preserved habitat, taking advantage of what I alone have done to get the wildlife there in the first place.

They have not bought the land, they have not left hundreds of acres intact. They have not fed the wildlife through a tough winter, kept predators in balance so game can thrive. They do not line up to plant trees to ensure interconnecting blocks of habitat exist, in ways that will aid the wildlife. They do not plant cover crops, leaves strips of grain crops as feed, or ensure proper sodium is available.

Lots has changed, and not for the better indeed...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it your road? If so, you could hang a chain or gate... Had a neighbor that had the same issues until he chained off his road..


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> Is it your road? If so, you could hang a chain or gate... Had a neighbor that had the same issues until he chained off his road..


Roads here are public domain, so it is beyond my power to chain the roads off. There are so many access points, and several different dirt roads to enter my land that are hidden, and have no one within miles, so the idiots can sneak around at will. 

Especially at night. We never have traffic all year until fall. Suddenly folks care about this area. It is the lack of yards and people that make them hit this area so hard... blech.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The face of poaching has also changed oner the years.There have always been poachers btu the mind set is not the same.I killed a lot of game that you could consider poaching back then. People would take 7-8 squirrel instead of 5,but if they did they wouldn't go hunting the next day. In our minds then,it wasn't really poaching 'cause we didn't reach the total two day limit of 10. And if things were hard on the wildlife you didn't hunt hard. If the population of squirrel was down that year you'd back off and make sure you left PLENTY for seed for the next year.It was personal wildlife management. That doesn't make what we did right but the point being that isn't the poacher of today.They are not out there trying to feed the family like we were back then.
When I came back from Vietnam my grandfather had just cut off a woods for pulp. Lots of big stumps with sucker growth all in range of hickory,'cause he didn't let any hickory get cut.I sat on one of those stumps with 15 hickory within rifle range. That morning I took 19 ,went to the house and cleaned them,went out around the woods at mid day and killer 4 more sleeping on branches. Went to the house and cleaned them and returned to the same stump and killed 11 more that evening.Ya! That's poaching.But I never went back in the woods till a month later when the meat supply was gone.We knew it was considered poaching but we didn't see it as being wrong because of the "spirit of the law".By the word of the law we were wrong but by the spirit of the law we were staying in bounds by respecting and protecting the wildlife to insure future generations which was the spirit of the law.Of course I would never consider those foolish ways today.
The poacher of today isn't trying to feed his family and doesn't care about the future of wildlife or peoples property rights.The problem is much deeper that poaching. It is a cultural change for the last few generations.People now have no vestment in the country,family,wildlife or anything else. They would not consider that it was their duty to go into military service and do your duty."why should I. Let some other fool risk their life"
Sorry for the rant!


Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, that is a good post, Wade. Well put! The poachers of yesteryear would not shoot an elk, drive through a crop to pick it up, deduce it is too small, and leave it there to rot, wasting 400 lbs of meat. The poachers of yesteryear would at least use the animals.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The poaching thing used to be a wink-wink thing when it was a poor family or a farmer trying to scratch out a living on marginal soil. My favorite game warden in the past grew up with my father. Both were farm boys who used every chance to put some extra meat on the table. The warden was a great one because he had also pulled every trick in the books.

Sometime in the 1970s that changed around here. Less chance for hunting opportunities but growing population with same desire for wild meat. Number of active farms declined and those families moved to the cities. That meant that the meat had to come to them instead of them going to the meat. There was a growing market for it. Poaching became more sophisticated and the same for detection. Listening devices were set up to triangulate gunshots at night. Planes were equipped with infra-red cameras. (Warden in plane once directed ground crew to where they would find a rifle thrown out of a car window.) Just today there's an article in our state paper of a poacher in Grant County with 14 deer carcasses. That's not a case of someone shooting them for need but as a business. Problem is that despite the fact that he probably didn't even have a small game license, the public will consider him as just one more bad hunter. 

Martin


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Around here hunting was never a good or legal excuse to run other people's properties at least for the last 90 years or more. My grandfather sent off many tresspassers and called the game warden a time or two. If someone asked he usually gave permission but he felt if you wanted to hunt, trap, ride horses and such you could work hard and buy your own land like he did. The farm was for his family and some yahoo shooting at the house or killing his cattle was a risk to his family. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I grew up on a farm in northern Michigan and seen first hand what the people from the cities did when they came north to hunt. They though nothing about driving across a newly seeded hay field, leaving gates open, cutting a hole in a brand new woven wire fence dad and us boys took several weeks to set post and stretch and staple up. The hay field they though was a real good place to set up their empty beer bottles and whiskey bottles to target practice on. Gee what fun to run the suv down corn rows and watch the corn break down in front of it.

When the law was called back then the first thing they asked was *IS THE LAND POSTED.* If it wasn't they didn't want to fool with it cause the trespassing pukes would get off scott free in court. And that is how my folks farm got posted and a fence on every road side border.

Where I live now I've had people trespass and tell me they used to own the place and didn't sell their right to hunt the place in the future. I've heard so many excuses I don't even bother talking to them. I make every effort to get a picture on them near a land mark on my property and a picture of their car/truck and call the law and file a complaint. We have gotten 6 of 6 of them that way.

Last fall my wife looks out the kitchen window and says to me there is some one messing around the pole barn. I grab the camera and get his picture then go out and ask him what he thinks he is doing. He gives me this song and dance that he is tracking a wounded deer. Sorry Michigan City hunter doesn't know the law (can't be on my property period with out permission.) and I guess to stupid to know the wounded deer would not open the barn door and go in and close the door behind it. He was not happy when the sheriff deputy gave him the appearance ticket, instead of just paying the fine he went to court with it. He paid 1500.00 in fine 3 times what he would have paid if he had just paid. Lost his hunting privileges for 5 years and I have no clue what his lawyer charges. I had his picture by my barn, pictures of the many no trespassing signs along my fence lines and even the two huge signs on each side of my drive way.

I have worked long and hard to buy my place. I worked 7 days a week 12 hours a day for several years, we never had cable TV or a dish satellite, We didn't go out to expensive restaurants to eat and did with out a lot of things to have this place and I am supposed to open it up to people who won't make the sacrifice to buy their own land to hunt.* I think not*. 

I have does that will almost eat from my hand. One used to play with my old yellow lab dog.

 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> Times sure have changed in my lifetime. Hunters and their vehicles do get shot or shot at. Ten times as many hunters but only hear of the few bad ones. In my younger days, there were no such things as No Hunting signs in my part of the world. Farmers were too busy farming to worry about the neighbor kid plinking squirrels with a J.C.Penny .22. They didn't care if a dozen deer hunters made a drive which went through their farm. Deer was just one more thing to compete with their animals. As long as gates were closed and fences left intact, no problem.
> 
> My family was involved in **** hunting for 3 generations spanning at least 70 years. Many farmers went to sleep at night smiling and listening to some **** hound baying. When I took it up in 1963 with my own dog, I could hunt a valley which was probably 10 miles long and involved 15-20 active farms. One hunting family had certain rights originally and there would be hunters on the ground and someone following on the road to pick up the kills. Now I would be welcome on maybe 2 of those properties.
> 
> ...


Same here. It's almost to the point that hunting or fishing isn't fun anymore. I can remember walking for miles in any direction from my house and hunt or fish all I wanted. A lot of times I might come across the land owner who would be cutting wood or brush, or checking their livestock and I would walk up to them and talk a while. They never cared that I was on their land and at that time it seemed just about everybody knew each other. 

But it's so different now. A person can own hundreds of acres and never utilize the wild game on it for thier own purpose, but yet they don't want anyone else to either. Even if they don't have livestock on it, they don't want anyone shooting thier so called "Pets". 

And believe me, it's not just strangers who have moved in and bought a place either. It can be your very own kinfolks who will keep you out. I have a 1st cuz who bought hundreds of acres of wooded land that I grew up hunting on and she does not want me hunt on it. She doesn't believe a person should kill wild game when we have grocery stores to buy our food now days. 

But I hunt on her land anyway. If she wants to throw me in jail that fine. When I get out and the next time one of her cows crosses the fence line onto my property, it's going in my freezer. All I want to do is save money on food and it saves me a big bundle of money if I can harvest 2 or 3 deer each year. In fact, with the cost of beef so high in the grocery stores, venison is the only steak I eat now days. But I'll be happy to suppliment my venison with her cows if she wants to get nasty about it.


----------



## Living Skies (Jan 23, 2012)

farmerDale said:


> Martin, the other thing that has changed is the amount of poaching. The other thing that has changed is the number of unethical yo-yos out there, chasing wildlife with vehicles. The other thing that has changed is the lower amounts of good habitat. Neighboring farms push every tree, drain every slough, and then think it is their right to enter my land with no permission, because they have no wildlife on their own land.
> 
> Trust me, there is a strong reason why farmers post their land. For legal reasons, at least when land is posted, you can track these idiots down and prosecute them. If it were not posted, I can only imagine how much game would be massacred on my land. It is already bad enough. Why should farmers who maintain habitat, not have a right to hunt there themselves, controlling who enters their land? Why should outsiders have as much right to the wildlife, which because of the farmer, has been given a home in the first place? Sure it is everyone's wildlife, but most are not giving the animals a place to live any more.
> 
> ...


Well Rifle season for deer opened yesterday and the madness is already in full swing. Just sat outside for 2 hours watching 4 trucks with by my count 10 guys circling stands of bush, tearing through the fields and being so loud I heard them coming for miles before I saw them. They sat right across the road from my property at a stand less than 50 yards from the road and positioned three trucks at one end while the last along with 4 guys entered from the opposite "pushing bush" as it's known around here. I literally shook my head thinking how the way they positioned themselves if anything did come running out they would have a perfect crossfire and probably hit each other or the trucks.

After no success at that stand they proceeded to cross the road and enter my neighbors property who has recently posted his entire property and personally told me nobody has permission to be on it other than me. Gave him a call but he's up north working this week so a call into the local CO with descriptions of the vehicles it is. I doubt they'll make it out here anytime soon though as saying they're understaffed is a huge understatement. 

Again I'm pro-hunting, I hunt myself but what happened to anything resembling fair chase? 4 trucks tearing around bush with ten guys all I'm assuming carrying high powered rifles. I hunt on foot or in a blind or a treestand, I have to actually use skill to get an animal within distance and make an ethical shot. My grandfather is in his 70's and still loves to hunt, after a heart attack a few years ago and a couple major surgeries he can't walk like he used to so he hunts from his truck....I get that. He still follows the law, only hunts where he has permission and keeps his distance from roads and buildings.

I did smile a little bit today though, first thing this morning I watched a young buck walk into the same stand of bush the hunters later pushed. He ran out of there 15 minutes before the trucks showed up and into a smaller one on the neighbors property obviously hearing them coming a mile away. I watched closely to see if he moved out of there into larger stand but he never came out...the hunters circled that bush too and moved on only to watch him strut out a half hour later. Guess being lazy and hoping to scare something out with the big loud 4 x 4 didn't do the trick this time around.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

We need hunting on foot rules in Saskatchewan. THAT is hunting. I hate how so many guys go about "hunting". These same idiots know nothing about the wildlife they seek out. They do nothing to preserve habitat. Ten guys pushing bush is not a skillfull "hunt". Of course the deer are going to run out and expose themselves. 

Vehicles should by law be restricted to roads only. Once off a road, it should be on foot only. Whether the land is posted or not, hunters should be required by law to have written permission to hunt on private land. Firearms in vehicles should by law be encased.

These few things would improve the quality of the hunt for the real hunters, restore respect of hunters to the general public: it would restore good an proper landowner/hunter relations; It would promote fair chase, and ensure kids have proper upbringing into the hunting fraternity; It would allow for more clean kills; It would allow for safety; It would encourage a proper love for wildlife, and respect as well for the animals being pursued.

I think the gooberment is concerned that license sales would drop dramatically, and perhaps they would, because so many of these idiot slobs are too lazy to walk and enjoy nature.

IMO, this would be no big loss. It would allow for more liberal seasons for those of us who actually have respect, ethics, and a desire to do the right thing.

We need to push for changes to our laws. We need to implement some of these measures, and soon. The public perception of hunters is already weakening. Why destroy it completely with lax rules???


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Dale, you may not care for this idea, but if all fails consider leasing hunting rights to a small hunting club. You can set the limits on the harvest and management of the wildlife. Paying club members do a great job of keeping an area free of hunters who are not suppose to be on the property.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

fordy said:


> ..................What happens IF you shoot their tires out as long as they are trespassing on your land ? , fordy


Even better is take the valve cores out of the stems. Tires with no air aren't going far. And 4 of them gets expensive 25-50 miles from town. Even better is put a nail through the tread right at the side wall. It means new tires. A set of 4 is about 6-800 bucks.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

When they "hunt" from their truck, it is tough to remove the valve cores and or poke 'em with a nail, is the only trouble I see with this idea.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

An old man I knew would weld a wore out sickle section to a spike and drive them into his two track roads. They could lose two or four tires if you wanted to double up, before they realized it.


----------

